# RSX STI shifters 7 speed



## Alfa GT (9 Aug 2019)

RSX STI 2x7. looking to modernise an 80s frame.... but not too modern


----------



## walkman-man (11 Aug 2019)

I have a pair somewhere. It could take a while to find them though.


----------



## Alfa GT (11 Aug 2019)

That would be great if you do. No rush, got to finish the frame first anyway. Thanks


----------



## walkman-man (15 Aug 2019)

Bad news, I'm afraid- I've dug up the set I was thinking of, but I'd forgotten that their internals are fubarred...
I did also come across an RX100 set, but of course these wouldn't be appropriate if you'd happen to be putting together an RSX groupo, like I'm imagining is the case. They'd also cost a bit more. Let me know.


----------



## Alfa GT (16 Aug 2019)

no worries, thanks for looking anyway. I've now come into a lovely 105 rear derailleur which I think I may now build the groupset around. could you PM your thoughts on price for the RX100 as they might work well with the old 105 stuff


----------



## walkman-man (18 Aug 2019)

Pm'd


----------

